# Books



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmmm...unless I'm just blind and senile in my old age and completely missed it, or we don't have a section dedicated to books (WW2-related, of course). Anyhoo....that said, I've been kinda cruising around Amazon.com looking at books related to Hitler's secret weapons, and some of the more exotic research he had going at the time. I've run into a TON of stuff that pretty much sounds like UFO conspiracy theory and psychic super-warrior tales, but I have no idea what's fact and what's speculative fiction. Anybody here read any good FACTUAL books on the subject?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a few odd-ball books, like Time/Life "Mysteries of the World" that mention goofy Hitler ideas but nothing definative on the subject.

About a book section, its usually here in different threads.


----------



## Velius (Jul 9, 2008)

In the "corrections and suggestions" forum, there is a thread encouraging a book forum. There are lots of suggestions but so far no book forum. I'm sure in due time it'll be here though- lot's of good info in books out there!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2008)

Possibly a mod can sticky a thread?

Anyhoo....any books/magazines/websites with actual historical references to some of Hitler's more esoteric projects would be nice. There's too many out there with alien-conspiracy-theory stuff makes for entertaining fictional reading, but I'd like to know what they were actually working on....and actually created. I know Hitler's scientists were the first to link cancer with smoking, and the SS had a scientist on payroll that had invented the electron microscope. Not war-material, necessarily, but frikkin cool nonetheless, and proves that not every German in the late 30's to early 40's was a die-hard Nazi intent on destroying half the world and dissecting the other half.


Still....a sticky-thread would be nice, where we could review and recommend books we've read....**ahem-hint-hint**


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2008)

I posted this awhile ago....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/hitler-s-interior-world-10623.html


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep. That's the stuff.

A quick Google search turned up this, too: NOVA | Transcripts | Hitler's Sunken Secret | PBS


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone with £125.00 burning a hole in their pocket, take a look 

THE FOCKE-WULF FW 190 DORA VOLUME 2 - SIGNED LIMITED ED on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 14:38:27 GMT)

Anyone any idea how accurate this book (and Vol I) would be as a source for the Dora?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a paperback that I just happened to notice as I passed by the bookstand at the market, years ago.

You gotta love finds like that, completely out of the blue and unexpected!

It's titled: "Secret Weapons of World War II" by William Yenne (Penguin Books 2003, ISBN 0-425-18992-9) and covers a broad range of weapons of both the Axis and Allies. While it's only 290 pages, it touches on an amazing range of "wonder weapons" with a brief overview at the head of of each chapter, and great details of the weapons in each.

There aren't any photographs, but the author has gone to alot of effort to weed out fiction from fact, and is a great read!

I'll post the table of contents:
Chapter 1. The Nuclear Genie
Chapter 2. Conventional Bombs
Chapter 3. The "Ultimate" Weapon
Chapter 4. Secret Codes
Chapter 5. Intermediate-Range Ballistic Missiles
Chapter 6. Tactical Artillery Missiles
Chapter 7. Cruise Missiles
Chapter 8. Aircraft as Cruise Missiles
Chapter 9. Air-to-Surface Guided Missiles
Chapter 10. Surface-to-Air Missiles
Chapter 11. Air-to-Air Guided Missiles
Chapter 12. Mega Artillery
Chapter 13. Strange Artillery
Chapter 14. Super Tanks
Chapter 15. Super-Submarines
Chapter 16. Jet Fighters
Chapter 17. Luftwaffe Rocket-Propelled Aircraft
Chapter 18. Unorthodox and Unrecoverable Interceptor Aircraft
Chapter 19. Luftwaffe Very Long-Range Bombers
Chapter 20. Jet Bombers
Chapter 21. Stealthy Flying Wings
Chapter 22. Strange Aircraft Configurations
Chapter 23. Strange Vertical Takeoff Aircraft
Chapter 24. Poison Gas
Chapter 25. Biological Warfare
Chapter 26. Rumors of Very Strange Weapons
Chapter 27. Offensive Spacecraft


----------



## phas3e (Nov 15, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Anyone with £125.00 burning a hole in their pocket, take a look
> 
> THE FOCKE-WULF FW 190 DORA VOLUME 2 - SIGNED LIMITED ED on eBay (end time 15-Nov-09 14:38:27 GMT)
> 
> Anyone any idea how accurate this book (and Vol I) would be as a source for the Dora?




These and the Japo books are all you need to know pretty much everything about the Dora


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 15, 2009)

phas3e said:


> These and the Japo books are all you need to know pretty much everything about the Dora


For £125.00
they would want to be

In fact, for that price I'd want a Fw190D thrown in


----------

